# Assisted Barn Staff Dress Code



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey All, 
It's been awhile since I've been on here. I am looking forward to this summer as I may have get to work at horse farm in Rougemont, NC a few days this summer. This is the first time I will possibly be hired to work at a horse farm. I want to look professional, but I want to wear something professional that fits with working in a barn and with horses. Any ideas/suggestions would be very much appreciated! Thank you so much and Happy Riding! :runninghorse2:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What kind of work are you applying to do? That would make a difference in how I'd dress for an interview.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For a interview...
Wear neat, clean pressed jeans or khakis pants, a collared polo shirt and closed toe shoes...you may be asked to show your abilities to handle and work situations you may face and need to be prepared. 
If you arrived at a barn "working" interview in clothes other than something functional and practical you would be shown the door anyplace I have worked in the past.
You refer to working in a barn atmosphere....
Closed toe shoe with heel able to do much walking, stall cleaning, riding in. I prefer something like a paddock boot.
A pair of jeans to protect your legs from bugs, a errant hoof, scratches from hay bales rubbing against it and filth you can easily find in a barn setting.
A polo shirt, collared that covers you to the belt loops of your jeans.
or
A t-shirt with no "offensive" saying...
Best would be a shirt with farm name on it so "outsiders" can recognize those who work and have some idea of what is happening...
Sunscreen and a hat, possibly sunglasses to protect your eyes from glaring summer sun.

That about fit my daily work uniform when I not only managed barns but worked as a stall cleaner and all-around grunt on the farm.

Good luck.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you both for your suggestions. I am going out to the farm to meet the owner Megan and her staff. I would be assisting the full time staff. My duties include: mucking out the stalls/sweeping the barn, grooming/turning out horses and possibly riding and also supervising the horses on the treadmills.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> Thank you both for your suggestions. I am going out to the farm to meet the owner Megan and her staff. I would be assisting the full time staff. My duties include: mucking out the stalls/sweeping the barn, grooming/turning out horses and possibly riding and also supervising the horses on the treadmills.


OK, for this I would dress as if I was going to work but one step up. Nice jeans, maybe starched and pressed (if you're in the south), nice polo shirt or long sleeved shirt and a pair of boots I could ride in. Might make sure your chaps or half chaps are in the car/truck. That way if they say, "Why don't you hop on old Dobbin and let us see you ride?", you can do it without ruining your best clothes.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For the interview, I agree with the others. Definitely a collared shirt (polo or other) and clean, pressed jeans or khakis. If they have belt loops, wear a belt. Clean shoes or boots. 

When I do the dirty work at my own or someone else's barn, I wear non-holey jeans and a plain t-shirt. I buy men's size small or medium because they have long tails that stayed tucked in.


----------

